# Not-Halt 2 Anlage verketten...



## Nitro-Haiza (4 August 2017)

Hallo,

wir haben eine Presse und ein Feeder. Diese beiden Anlagen sind jeweils mit einem Schutzbereich und Not-Halt ausgelegt. Exemplarisch betrachte ich nur mal den Not-Halt.

Ich habe an der Presse Not-Halt Taster und natürlich den quittiertaster, diese gehen auf eine PSS 3075-3 (leider kein Quellcode vorhanden). An dem Feeder habe ich Not-Halt Taster und den quittiertaser (Not-Halt Relais von Pilz). Wie lassen sich diese beiden Not-Halt Systeme am besten verbinden? Wenn ich den Not-Halt einer Maschine bei dem andern mit reinbringe, wird es problematisch mit dem quittieren. Einer müsste der Master sein oder sehe ich das falsch?

Wir wollen eigentlich so wenig umbauen wie möglich. Über Pnoz Multi Mini usw. haben wir schon nachgedacht. Vielleicht geht es ja auch einfacher.

Ich habe schonmal drüber nachgedacht ob man nach den Not-Halt Relais 2 Kanalig nochmal hinter jedem Kanal den Not-Halt von der anderen Steuerung packt. So werden dann bei Not-Halt trotzdem alle Sachen abgeschaltet. Brauche mich dann nicht um das quittieren kümmern. Ob so etwas überhaupt erlaubt ist weiss ich leider nicht.

Ich hoffe das mir da jemand helfen kann.


----------



## hucki (4 August 2017)

Eine Anlage ist Master, eine Slave.

Der Not-Aus-Taster des Slave wird aus dem Not-Aus-Kreis des Slaves herausgetrennt und die Tasterkontakte des Slave durch Relaiskontakte des Not-Aus in der Mastersteuerung ersetzt.
Die Tasterkontakte des Slave werden direkt in den Not-Aus-Tasterkreis des Masters eingeschliffen.

Ein Drücken des Not-Aus-Tasters am Slave wirkt somit direkt auf den Master ein und dieser wiederum löst den Not-Aus beim Slave aus.
Quittierung nach Rückstellung der gedrückten Not-Aus-Taster erfolgt dann zuerst am Master und anschließend am Slave.


----------



## Nitro-Haiza (4 August 2017)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen dank für die Schnelle Antwort! Presse = Master und Feeder = Slave. Das würde bedeuten, dass alle Not-Halt Taster die im Feeder sind in den Not-Halt Kreis der Presse kommen. Die Presse Schaltet 2 Relais. diese kommen dann Anstatt der Taster-Kontakte in den Kreis des Feeders.


----------



## hucki (4 August 2017)

Wenn Du mehrere Taster im Slave hast, kannst Du diese auch auf ein separates Not-Aus-Relais im Slave einwirken lassen, welches dann wiederum wie ein einzelner Taster auf den Not-Aus des Masters einwirkt.

Dieses Not-Aus-Relais im Slave kann sich selbständig zurücksetzen, wenn die Not-Aus-Taster im Slave alle wieder zurückgestellt sind.
Quittiert werden anschließend das Not-Aus-Relais im Master und danach das Not-Aus-Relais im Slave, auf welches der Master einwirkt.

Du hast dann im Slave also (min.) 2 Not-Aus-Relais: 1x selbstquittierend für die Not-Aus-Tasterkette, 1x quittierpflichtig für die Not-Aus-Einwirkung vom Master.


----------



## weißnix_ (4 August 2017)

So wenig wie möglich Aufwand... kann ich nachvollziehen.

Je nach Verdrahtung der lokalen Not-Aus-Taster, Quittierfunktionen usw. kann das schon mit etwas Verkableungsaufwand einhergehen. Daher löse ich speziell bei Nachrüstungen dieses Problem mittels ABB Pluto-Modulen. Diese kommunizieren über einen Zweidrahtbus miteinander und sind programmierbar.
Bei Nachrüstungen kann ich so relativ leicht die vorhandenen Sicherheitsrelais durch die Pluto's ersetzen. Durch die Kommunikation hab ich dann alle lokalen E/A auf allen Sicherheitsrelais verfügbar und kann so recht simpel die Forderung nach der gemeinsamen Notausfunktion in verketteten Anlagen lösen. Die Plutos lassen sich auf diese Weise auch "übergeordnet" zu den vorhanden Sicherheitsrelais einsetzen, falls man diese nicht komplett rausschmeissen will/kann.
Einziger Pferdefuss: Die Teile sind nicht eben günstig.


----------



## Tommi (5 August 2017)

Hallo,

Safety hat dazu mal diese Schaltung gepostet...


----------

